# Titanic 2...



## Solon Solute (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not kidding...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol. Blatant dickriding on the first movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

Titanic 2: Ghost Ship.


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Titanic 2*

It's Titanic vs. The Flying Dutchmen vs. The Black Pearl

Fight!


----------



## Sadako (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, that... sucks


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2010)

*Titanic 2: SPEED CRUISE CONTROL* HURF DURF


----------



## Huntress (Jun 29, 2010)

Titanic 2: The CashCow


----------



## John (Jun 29, 2010)

Jack is Back


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Titanic 2-  attack of the iceberg....again


My god


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 29, 2010)

In b4 Son of Titanic and Titanic Goes West


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

meh, I've been calling this for years


the Official title is: *Titanic 2: the Revenge* _"this time, it's personal"_


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 29, 2010)

lol The Asylum trolling again...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

Titanic 2 should be a cool giant monster flick with the Titanic coming back as a zombie ship monster with tentacles attacking New York City in *the* *future*.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

^ now THAT'S a movie I would pirate


----------



## BEight (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't they still get the moral of Titanic? The ocean fucking hates Titanic so quit making more Titanics!


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

The iceberg is bigger, deadlier, and more obvious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ now THAT'S a movie I would pirate


 You know that's right. 

The only solution the future could come up with is by sending its two most valiant warriors back into the past to find the cause of the Titanic Zombification and destroy it before all hope in the future is lost.


Those two warriors?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

Bill and Ted's: Titanic Sojourn


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

Shut up CHEE, I'm tired of your cinematic elitism


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2010)

Brian said:


> The iceberg is bigger, deadlier, and more obvious



This time it's a comet.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

James Cameron is going to say "No connection to the original" and this going to go on Syfy


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Shut up CHEE, I'm tired of your cinematic elitism



You're just jealous cause I have better taste.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> James Cameron is going to say "No connection to the original" and this going to go on Syfy


 The new director will be Jason Cameron.


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

Jack is brought back from Davey Jones' Locker - oh wait wrong film


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 29, 2010)

> On the 100th anniversary of the original voyage, a modern luxury liner christened "Titanic 2," follows the path of its namesake. But when a tsunami hurls an ice berg into the new ship's path, the passengers and crew must fight to avoid a similar fate.


Ahahaha, sounds like a direct-to-DVD movie......oh wait.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

The ending will be shit. Everyone will get out their cellphone and be like, "the ship is sinking man. " and then helicopters and other boats come to the rescue.

Lame.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

I already watched this




That is easiest to describe as Titanic except you replace the Iceberg with *Terrorists*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

Why hasn't this been posted yet?

[YOUTUBE]vD4OnHCRd_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why hasn't this been posted yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vD4OnHCRd_4[/YOUTUBE]





"Two the surface"


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why hasn't this been posted yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vD4OnHCRd_4[/YOUTUBE]


Sad thing is i would accutaly watch that movie.


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> You're just jealous cause I have better taste.



You don't like the LotR trilogy. Your elitism is forfeit.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 29, 2010)

I am speechless


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2010)

That bitch should have just given them the FUCKING diamond.


----------



## Charizard (Jun 30, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why hasn't this been posted yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vD4OnHCRd_4[/YOUTUBE]



holy hell!


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2010)

Roy said:


> You don't like the LotR trilogy. Your elitism is forfeit.



Its overlong and the characters are bland and boring.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2010)

No Titanic 2! I recnounced *ALL* of the devil's works



Except prostitution


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2010)

Titanic 2: No one really died


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jun 30, 2010)

I would like it if it was like futurama's version. IN SPACE!


----------



## Sabin19 (Jun 30, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> I would like it if it was like futurama's version. IN SPACE!



Jack found Rose actually had only one eye pek. And was a man


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 30, 2010)

.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> Its overlong and the characters are bland and boring.



Blasphemous!  I bet you secretly want to watch this movie....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 30, 2010)

Nooooooo..


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 30, 2010)

*Titanic 2*: The Return of the Iceberg.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2010)

The only canonical sequel to the Titanic is the Voyage of the Damned in Doctor Who


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 30, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> I would like it if it was like futurama's version. IN SPACE!



They're saving that for Titanic 3.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why hasn't this been posted yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vD4OnHCRd_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2010)

I love how near the end there are Nazis for no real reason


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Its overlong and the characters are bland and boring.



I think I did prefer the theatrical rather than the extended DVD versions.  Two Towers in particular benefits from not having a million extra scenes of Frodo and Sam roughing it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 1, 2010)

The first one was just a romance movie(need I say more?). Now take that crappiness and give it to Asylum....this is going to be the worst movie of all time. Mega shark vs. giant octopus was bad enough,but this  might be worse.


----------

